# leaves turning yellow



## candh.4 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a heavily planted 10 gallon tank. The plants have been growing like crazy until about 2 weeks ago when my narrow leave chain swords started turning yellow. I am using aquariumplants.com's substrate. I have been dosing flourish excell. I had also been using DIY CO2, however I quit about a month ago. Up until the plants started turning yellow, the narrow leaf chain swords were growing great and sending out runners. They only thing that has changed is the CO2. Could anything else be causing the problem?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Mar 19, 2010)

you need iron or potassium. I forget which one haha. Might as well dose both


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree; depending on your lighting conditions, it is very possible that the yellowing of your plants is due to a nutrient deficiency. 

We need more information to assist you (i.e. lighting type, intensity, duration, whether you add macro/micronutrients, etc)


----------



## candh.4 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have 34 watts of compact flourescent lighting. The lights are not on a timer so the duration varies from 8 to 10 hours a day. I am using aquariumplants.com total substrate pellets every month and a half or so for fertilization.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would first invest in a cheap timer so that the photoperiod that you have will become consistent. 

Following this, I would also look up at the various fertilization regimens that are available to you. There is a sticky at the top of the Fertilizers subsection of these forums that will start you off.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

Fertilize more with potassium and iron
http://freshwater-aquarium-passion.blogspot.com/2010/08/diagnosing-problems-at-plants.html


----------

